
Return of the Runtimes: Rethinking the Language Runtime System (2017) [pdf] - ingve
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~maas/papers/maas-hotos17-cloud30.pdf
======
white-flame
AWS Lambda already solves #1 by simply reusing the existing language
instantiation across calls, as far as I can tell. That pretty much percolates
out to solving most of the other complaints that this document muses about.

But the larger issue is that not all systems are the same. They're not
designed the same, don't deal with data in the same way, don't have the same
performance bottlenecks, etc. If the author got their pet "One True Runtime",
especially with a specific encompassing model of data interchange and
orchestration, it'd be perfect for them, but have impedance mismatches with
lots of other projects. If the """Cloud 3.0®™©""" standardized on such a
model, it'd be too overfit compared to general use we have today.

------
choeger
Bingo?

